# Tribute to the Vick Dogs that were killed.....



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Direct Video:





 
Nicely done video....


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

really nice tribute, it was a tear jerker, people do care.


----------



## Dixibell (Aug 30, 2006)

Everytime I see it, I have to go hug my pups, and thank God I have them to love, and know that they shall never have to endure what those poor dogs did.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

What a great tribute to them and all pitbulls who have wonderful owners & lives.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Very great video and shows pitbulls as the loving dogs they can be. I love the floppy ears when they are not cropped. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## No Golden (May 21, 2007)

Saddest part, one of those Pits looks like one, maybe 8 months old, who has sat in our shelter here....beatiful chocolate Pit X. Sweet as pie....as no one wants her!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

That video was very well done. So sad.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great video!

Hooch


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Jane, Magic, Seal, Maniac, Zebro, Chico,
Big Boy, Cleo, Tiny, Trouble and Too Short
you will live on in our hearts, I know someone
has come to the bridge to help you cross over
to all your friends not named here, we love you too.
May this be the start of a better tomorrow 
a wonderful tribute to dogs who should have known
human love and kindness


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh very sad & so touching. I hope they bring new laws in to outlaw pittbull fighing that is going on still.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Dixibell said:


> Everytime I see it, I have to go hug my pups, and thank God I have them to love, and know that they shall never have to endure what those poor dogs did.


My sentiments exactly. So fortunate. These things just break my heart.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I think the video is a wonderful tribute to the pits that could have been. It's just to bad they were not given that chance.

I don't exactly have the same picture of the pit that they portray since i've had one come out a window at Kode and I, but I do believe it is the owners that cause the problems within the breed itself as well as many of the breeders of them, not the Pit. I do love those dogs even though I have been through this since I know it isn't the dog, it is the owners that make or break a breed.

We too have a American Staffordshire Terrier in the shelter here, I seen him while in looking at Winston a Golden Retriever. So far no takers on him either. People are fearful now of them, no matter how sweet they are made to be, the media has portrayed them as killers. It's very sad, I keep hoping someone comes and grabs him up and are responsible owners for him and understands the breed.

Here he is:
Petfinder pet list - Pets at Charlevoix County Humane Society


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Whata sweet face that dog has. I hope he gets his furever home soon.


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

It is very sad when evil people give wonderful dogs a bad reputation. 

That was a wonderful tribute.


----------

